# Totsiens S.a



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Sterkte meester.

Waar gaan julle heen?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Cheers Awie. Hou ons op hoogte en sterkte in Oz. Kry solank daai klub aan die gang:wink:. As ek eventually daar uitkom wil ek nie sukkel nie. Sterkte ou maat, julle gaan dit geniet. 

Bos


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ek ken die storie. Ons in dieselfde skip - op pad na Kwa Zealand!

Hoop alles loop glad en daar is goeie dinge om na uittesien. Hamba kahle umfowethu!


----------



## SniperViv1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Dankie*



Gerhard said:


> Sterkte meester.
> 
> Waar gaan julle heen?


Dankie Gerhard . Reguit Australie toe !:wink:


----------



## SniperViv1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Cheers*



Bushkey said:


> Cheers Awie. Hou ons op hoogte en sterkte in Oz. Kry solank daai klub aan die gang:wink:. As ek eventually daar uitkom wil ek nie sukkel nie. Sterkte ou maat, julle gaan dit geniet.
> 
> Bos


Dankie Bos , ek maak so . Kyk maar jou dinge uit, ek wag vir jou daar.:wink:


----------



## SniperViv1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Dankie*



Matatazela said:


> Ek ken die storie. Ons in dieselfde skip - op pad na Kwa Zealand!
> 
> Hoop alles loop glad en daar is goeie dinge om na uittesien. Hamba kahle umfowethu!


Dankie ou maat . Hoop julle dinge werk ook uit!:wink:


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Sterkte ou Awie. Julle moet dit geniet en alle sterkte en voorspoed. 

Willie


----------



## SniperViv1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Dankie*



Pardus said:


> Sterkte ou Awie. Julle moet dit geniet en alle sterkte en voorspoed.
> 
> Willie


Dankie Willie. Mooi loop en sterkte vir jou ook!:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Waar is jy nou Awie? Ek dog jy is in 'n 747. Nog by die lughawe miskien?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

SniperViv1 said:


> Dankie Gerhard . Reguit Australie toe !:wink:


 dan moet jy dadelik vriende begin maak op die Austaliese ww 

http://www.bowhunters.org.au/

en 

http://www.archery-forum.com/index.php


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Sterkte Awie:darkbeer:
Hoop julle geniet dit daar
PM vir my julle e-mail adresas julle gesettel is
Stuur groete vir Annie en my girlfriend (Gardiel):wink:

Beste Wense
Stefan en Martie


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie baie sukses Awie.
Ek hoop jou find a goed begin binne jou nuut country.

Alles van die beste

Frank


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ai Awie! Ons verloor nou nog 'n grote! Kan jou nie kwalik neem nie, steek aan die vuur as jy daar is, ons is op jou hakke!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Conversations like this make me wonder why the rest of us aren't packing. By the way the ammended expropriation law is currently bieng tabled in parliment. Fantastic news for farmers.

Awie I have never met you but I wish you all of the best, 

Ryan


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Goed gaan julle*

Awie en Annie,

Ek weet dit sal goed gaan met julle en ons sal beslis weer 'n jag en 'n ou kompetisietjie in werk in die toekoms. Ons gaan julle mis.

Juan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Ai Awie! Ons verloor nou nog 'n grote! Kan jou nie kwalik neem nie, steek aan die vuur as jy daar is, ons is op jou hakke!!


Sterkte Awie sal julle dalk nog daar raak loop het ook genoeg v.d pigment gestremdes gehad


----------

